# Italian's notes about Georgian army in Afghanistan



## Alfredo (Jan 31, 2011)

I spent a few nasty months in Afghanistan as a part of Italian contingent, fighting Taliban and bringing freedom to Afghanistan. Once our unit met with Georgians... I can hardly describe in words how they impressed us! They've looked like a bunch of hairy monkeys in uniform with weapon. They were so inspired and excited because they were allowed to take part in the operation. When the time for real action came they showed their full incompetence and inability as a military force. As far as I know the US sent a group of military instructors to bring Georgia's army to a new level of efficiency, but I guess they had overestimated Georgian soldiers' abilities. The whole Afghanistan heard the laugh of the contingent when Georgians came to a shooting range to show their level of training. I never thought that it would be so hard for a professional soldier to hit a shooting mark at hundred meters. But it's not the end of Georgia's soldiers' adventures. No matter of the day time and situation we saw Georgian soldiers drinking alcohol and taking drugs not ashamed of being caught, stealing from poor locals and other soldiers, soliciting to female soldiers from other countries, there were even attempts of raping, but thanks God they were successfully suppressed and Command made everything to hide the scandal because no one was really hurt, maybe only morally. Resuming I have to say that Georgian contingent is a gang of insolent cowards and bastards just like their president Saakashvili. It's war in Afghanistan not a playground. God preserve us all if Georgia's army will be covering our back when the time comes!
Buona fortuna!


----------



## CommanderRey (Jun 21, 2011)

People here will only find an angry and unserious internet warrior who claims he is somewhat of military, only to spread some ignorant georgia-phobic blathering. What are you ?  get a life dude.

The Georgians can be really proud of their guys and that without any irony. Georgians are expectionaly good marksmen and even with poor modern combat experience as do have countries like France or the US, they do behave very remarkable in their competence. Much more remarkable and motivated than other nation's soldiers on same level. They follow orders disciplined and without questioning the command. I wished there was the same attitude from US forces. That said, from a british soldier who served with a Georgian platoon in Helmand.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 22, 2011)

My son helped train Georgian soldiers in 2008 and he said that he would be willing to stand beside them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> My son helped train Georgian soldiers in 2008 and he said that he would be willing to stand beside them.



I dealt with Georgian Soldiers in Kuwait and Iraq and they seemed like good soldiers to me, don't know what the OP is talking about.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ I think its a personal agenda.

+1 for CommanderRey


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 23, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ I think its a personal agenda.
> 
> +1 for CommanderRey



Maybe the OP got put up with a shitty unit, not all the Military units overseas are perfect, for example the US Kill Team in Afghanistan and the idiots who did Abu Ghuraib in Iraq.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 24, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > ^^ I think its a personal agenda.
> ...



Good that I didn't neg the person then.


----------



## iosif12345 (Jan 23, 2013)

hehe alfredo its a joke?! you are italian, nation of cowards and bastards, italian army? during II ww? hehe fu idiot like silvio berlusconi, its a real monkey, sorry but im angry when italian cowboy talking about war and fighting, heyy alfredo if you dont stop i call to my greek collauges and tomorroow we will eat a breakfast in colloseum hehe el Duce hehe italian army


----------



## Mr. President (Jan 26, 2013)

All 20 Italian soldiers in Afghanistan with us staying for 3 or 4 months while we are there for a year or more at a time.  HAHA Italians aren't much better by the way.


----------

